

How weird is our Solar System? - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150515-how-weird-is-our-solar-system

======
gus_massa
Interesting, but I'd light to highlight a quote near the end of the article:

> _The fact that we haven 't seen many systems like our own doesn't mean
> they're not common. It just means they're not that easy to see._

> _In particular, planets smaller than Earth are still just beyond the reach
> of current telescopes. Not even TESS will be able to detect Earth-sized
> planets on Earth-like orbits around sun-like stars._

